# ARS pay back time



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbsup:
And now, let's talk American red snapper. We have only forty days to collect, forty days of, 'pay back time,' forty days to collect on all those, 'free meals.'
The night ARS bite was very strong, much stronger than we ever expected. However, the day onslaught proved to be slower than what we would like to have seen. We had very little current during the night time hours. What a difference after sun-up, it began to roll. We were not seeing the huge schools of fish on our scope that we have become so accustomed to seeing. Captain Hubbard speculated that the current was holding the fish closer top their rocky homes. Sure made fishing harder. Oh! we still caught fish, but we were forced to really fight for them. Mister Mat Tondi, as did many others, landed numerous very impressive ARS, and mangrove snapper. We now had fish in all three of the Florida's monster size fish boxes. Once again, the B liners were huge. Talk about some good eating. These deep water snapper provide a meal fit for a king. 
Once again we welcomed Butch & Jon, FWC biologist, on board the Florida Fisherman. They collect real on the water data. Hope it is used correctly! Hey! off at a distance we see another boat, the first one in months. We think it is the Viking, the Viking, our of Tarpon. The Florida Fisherman wishes you well. Properly managed, not NOAA catch shares at any cost, over-regulated, so called 'science, there is plenty for one & all. Sun down on the Florida Fisherman means dinner time. We do not know what Chef Tammy will serve, regardless, it will be great! Let's start with a huge, all you can eat, green salad, I will take Ranch dressing, Please! Then the star of the parade, Salisbury steak, swimming in brown gravy, with mashed potatoes, and green beans. What a meal! This must be heaven on earth. And. OH! That cake. It just does not get any better than this. 
I still cant get over the size of those mangrove snapper, they were running huge. They love to play games with us, hit & run, I got you! Oh well, many did not skip out without paying. And speaking of paying, this weekend was only the first chapter in, ARS 'Pay back time.' No more free meals!
What a beautiful trip. The weather was outstanding, the companionship was unbeatable, the food was a gourmets delight, and, just wait until you see that mountain of fish. But first, a nice hot shower, clean bunks, and a very experienced second Captain, Captain John, Coach, McGettrick to take us home. I sure feel safe in the good Captain's hands. Is next weekend here yet? I want to go again, go again ASAP! Who wouldn't. After all, "It's ARS pay back time!"
The long ride home, at least I guess it was long, was great, calm seas, quite, and air conditioned to perfection. We were too busy sleeping to know how long the ride actually was. While we were enjoying the comfort of our bunks, Dillon, Will, Vince, and Tammy, thoroughly scrubbed down the Florida Fisherman. No time for cleaning come Sunday morning. The Florida Fisherman will be immediately leaving on a very popular 1/2 day trip. Next week, I am definitely thinking about staying on board for the half day trip. What excitement. Is next weekend here yet? Finally, 'It's ARS pay back time!' Full moon over the Florida Middle Grounds:
Chef Tammy with a fine red grouper & ARS: 
















Bob's first ARS of the season:








Chuck's first ARS ever:








Dillon is ever so proud:








Will loves to show off our catch:













































A stuffed fish box way before sun up:









Tony Holowro:








Criss & his fine king:








The sun comes up over the Middle Grounds:








Breakfast time. Chef Tammy @ her best:











Tony Baker and a fine scamp:








Will ices down a yellow mouth grouper:








Nice red grouper:


















Mat Tondi and a fine ARS






































*We did not see the usual huge shows of fish on the scope:*











The FWC hard at work:

















Sun down means dinner time:



























Middle Grounds sized mangrove snapper:








Captain John, Coach, McGettrick is ready to take us home:








Early Sunday morning:








Dillon (L), Will, and Vince, a first class crew:


















As we dock, a 1/2 day trip prepares to board the Florida Fisherman:









Check out the trip video. You will not believe the mountain of fish. And, remember, this is without gags & AJ's:


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

And that's why we have fishing regulations.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

chad403 said:


> And that's why we have fishing regulations.


You squeamish about seeing legally harvested fish?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Agreed 100%. For our sport to survive we must have 'regulations,' very strict regulations. Regulations based on science, real science, not NOAA-catch shares at any cost, manipulated data. Regardless of what 'jelly fish' Jane tells us, the regulations in place are more, much more, than adequate. We do not need more regulations. We do not need shares/separation. 
"You squeamish about seeing legally harvested fish?"
Thank you sir for the understanding. 
Ever single thing we do is 100% legal. We, differently from some, must really put out the work, the effort, to have catches like the above. Remember, the Florida Middle Grounds is, for us, 100 miles away. I have been doing this for well over thirty years. We are catching as many fish now as ever. Unfortunately, we do not have ARS in state waters. Bob H.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

When is the best time of the week for an overnight trip, weekend or during the week? What is the "normal" fishing tackle that a person should take? How many rods are allowed? Sea-r-cy


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Best time of the week: *As far as fishing goes, I do not think it makes any difference. I do not do Tuesday trips because I do not like the drive home Thursday morning. Sunday morning is so much different. 
*"NORMAL" FISHING TACKLE: *You will need a very sensitive, yet strong, rod for mangrove snapper. I use an 'Ugly Stick' 20-30 pound class. Have been using the same rod for years, it is also great for ARS. I use 40 # test mono line & leader. In addition, we will be targeting red and, beginning next month, gag grouper. I carry a much heaver 60-80 pound outfit for grouper, and, when in season AJ's. 
If you want to try a flat line, spinning tackle works well. 
We are allowed 3 rods each, however, this is not enforced. I have never seen anyone turned back because of having too many outfits. I carry 2. 
Hope this helps! Bob H.


----------



## RabbitHunter (Dec 17, 2011)

HARBSION, great catch... Chad403 must don't know much about off shore fishing...thats a combination of fish for many people thats on your boat. So thats a great harvest..and besides when you go 100 miles off that's truely a ride! When you add up the cost of fuel, bait and time you dont go that far without putting the hammer down! Besides many people dont hit the Middle Ground.. We hit the Middle Grounds off the coast of Jacksoville FL, and the Ledge... often. Again young fella great looking catch...


----------



## RabbitHunter (Dec 17, 2011)

*Fishing line*

You guys use 40lb test when you go out there.. Wow man we would never catch nothing with 40lbs...well maybe a few smaller ones.. but we don't run into them to often... we use minimum..80lb -100lb for the snapper and grouper.. Yes we back off a little to catch some B'Liners and Sea Bass.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*40 pound test*

Thank you sir. We had 44 fishermen/women on the boat. It's indeed a shame that the Grounds are so far away from Central Florida, but well worth the trip.
40 lb. test works well for B liners and mangrove snapper. Mangos are so darn hard to fool. I really think you would do much better on them if you drop down to 40. As far as Black Sea Bass, we find them to be very rare on the Grounds. Heaver tackle is indeed a necessity for grouper, and, on a head boat, for Amber Jack. 
These were caught on 40 pound equipment:


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

awsome trip. cant wait to come down sometime and try it out!


----------

